# My Yahoo Group Tour



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

What: My michigan_fish Yahoo Group Get Together Tour
When: Days throughout the year TBA
Where: All over Michigan, Upper and Lower Peninsulas, inland lakes, Great Lakes, rivers, reservoirs, bays, Chicagoland, Northern Ohio, Northern Indiana, NE Minnesota and Northern Wisconsin.

I'd like to get as many people as humanly possible involved with this, from this site, other sites, my Yahoo group, and other fishing related Yahoo groups. Objective is to promote the great sport of fishing, and fishing online whether it is Yahoo groups, newsletters, websites, etc. For the moderators and administrators, I'd like to really partner up with to help get people involved in going, whether its prizes, promo stuff, etc. Since I don't have a website and just a group (basically a fan club) off a small branch of Yahoo, its not easy for me to do something like that. Not a mandatory thing, just an idea to maybe help promote your site. For more information, check out my group (check my profile) sign up, and ask any questions you may have and find out out you can set up dates in your area.


----------

